# Mustang, Quarter Horse Cross my butt :)



## blacksplash (Jan 17, 2011)

She definatly looks more thoroughbred to me.

Critique is not my strong point, but i'll have a go anyway.
I see very high withers and somthing funny about the way her neck ties in. Bit of a hunters bump, and a bit wasp waisted.I think legs are good. I really like the colour too and small pretty face. 

hopefully someone more knowledgable than me will jump in.


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

That is wasp waisted? And I felt she had high withers too, sh's goiing to be harrd to fit gr. Lol, but thaanks  I love her color
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

There is something fugly about that neck, how it dips in, and the high withers dont help. I'm not even sure where that would come from. Poor breeding is my guess though.. does look TB to me as well.


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

The base of her neck is not like that, I thought that from photos too. Her mane is roached, and stands up but at the bottom there, it folds dowwn. It looks odd but it's not
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

I'd just say the farther up you go the worse it gets. Her feet and legs are nice, then it starts going wrong. If her withers weren't so off I wouldn't have much to complain about. But I guess as long as she isn't in any pain and makes a nice ride it doesn't matter what she looks like. But yes, she looks like a TB as others have said. But being part mustang could give the possibility of the random, ugly parts, even if her mustang parent was byootiful. But again, as long as she makes a nice horse it doesn't matter what she looks like. As long as she isn't bred, because she definately doesn't need to pass those traits on.

Good luck with her. ^-^


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

If she IS part QH, it could be one of those with a lot of TB in the background. Heck you see some that has only one little link to anything QH on some pedigrees.

To me, she seems to be made up of a lot of different parts, not quite put together in the right way. I'm not an expert, it just looks.... odd.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

ButtInTheDirt said:


> I'd just say the farther up you go the worse it gets.


:lol: actually, that sums it up perfectly. 

I'm guessing that she probably does have TB in her, mostly because of that wither. BITD was also right about the fact that if she really is 1/2 mustang, that is more than enough reason for her to be funny looking. Mustangs have crazy gene pools that sometimes seem to literally just throw up nasty looking horses.

She has a pretty, alert looking face though, I'll say that much. Not very feminine, but acceptable. I would watch out with what kind of saddle you get her though, and always thoroughly check her back for sores and keep a look out for odd behavior. The way she's built makes me think it's going to be really hard if not impossible for her to get into frame and carry herself decently.


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Oh I beleived the mustang part, just not the quarter horse part. And are her high withers really going to restrict her? I understand the hard fitting of a saddle, what else will it cause? What do I need to worry about with that? Is there anything I can do
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I can't really tell you if it's going to hinder her or not without seeing her movement. The fact that her shoulder angles aren't great, and that wither is so high, as well as the neck's build, I just see it as being hard for her to really use herself. If you really focus on teaching her to use her high end to gather herself up, and are patient with her though, I'm sure you can atleast make her a decent ride. I'd just watch for locking joints, and try to get her to carry herself as long and low as possible. If you allow her to walk around like a girrafe, she'll develope an undermuscled neck, with all of the lower muscles much stronger than her topline; while really what you're wanting is for her to establish a topline.


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Alright thanks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Haha, her withers are _way_ high, Like seriously, I haven't seen withers _that_ high before. Oh well, she may be a good horse even if her neck ties in very strangely to her chest, and that her withers are reaching the high heavens... You'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## fresh paint girl (May 27, 2011)

She looks very TB... high withers, deep girth that ties into smaller hindquarters and long legs, long neck, long face with refined features, She also has the thick legs and big hooves of a mustang. I do not see the stocky build of a quarter/mustang. Her conformation says to me she would be extremely quick on her feet. 
She is built very down hill but the level between the knees and hocks is very good. Her pelvis is rather small compared to the lenght of her back and only makes up maybe 1/5th of her over all body lenght so its a rather small engine. She has a very steep shoulder which will probably inhibit her from extending her gaits out and make the ride a tad rougher.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

I know from personal experience what bad shoulder angles can do to a ride. Your best hope is to train her to collect and go slowly for the smoothest ride. Because of the shoulder angle, the front legs have an up and down motion with little reach. None of the gaits are going to bring rider comfort if you try for speed. 

For many years my dad was convinced that he wasn't a very good rider because he couldn't sit a walk or canter, but it was the poor conformation of the mare he always rode. After he finally rode a different horse, he learned all about how smooth a ride could be. The mare with the bad angles was bred once, and we completely lucked out that the filly had nice conformation and comfortable gaits.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

